# Gas Prices



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

*At what gas price per gallon would you begin to take shorter or less frequent camping trips?*​
$2.2547.84%$2.5059.80%$2.75611.76%$3.001733.33%$3.2500.00%$3.5035.88%None1631.37%


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Gas prices are on the rise and reports indicate it could reach $3.50 in the next few years.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I voted for $3.00 even though I cannot even imagine paying that much for gas. I guess we will someday. Really don't want to think of it, though.

Maybe by then they can figure out how to propel our vehicles on trash, or flatulence, or something.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I said none, because I'm in denial....gas will never be that high!









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Let's see...

In 1979 gas was (if I remember that far back) about $0.63 per gallon. At that time, I bought a brand new Camaro for $7.5K loaded. Currently, a loaded Camaro is about $35K (more-or-less) which would suggest that gas price should be $2.94.

In that same year, my sister bought a house for $15K that now sells for $100K which would suggest that gas should be $4.20.

Using inflation of 4% per year for 25 years (using simple compounding once a year) is $1.74 per gallon for gas.

Not to mention that taxes have increased in percentage so all of these comparisons are bogus.

Bottom line, it would take a lot to impact my travelling.

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

"Back in the day" I pumped gas for my father-in-law for $.24 per gallon!

People would come in with a dollar and get about 4 gallons of gas!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

HA!

I remember 19 cent hamburgers and 10 cent comic books (Just about dies when they went to 12 cents and then HORROR 15!) - those were the days! Of course, I got a dime for allowance - every month or so.

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

You got an allowance?! I had to pay my parents for the privilege of living there.

Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I remember paying 25 - 35 cents per gallon in the early 70's and sometimes a gas-war would lower prices to 17 cents. Of course I was only making 90 cents an hour working part-time.

I still made enough to cover all my essentials of life: 
Large RC 15 cents 
Reese's Cup 10 cents 
$1 for the drive-in


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark,
I only got an allowance if I didn't beat my brother up that month. Didn't get allowance very often. Got some protection money out of my brother though.







Usually lost it to pay protection to my older brother though







.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just have one word to say about this...

*ANWAR*


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,

Right now, i pay 88.9 cents a liter in canada. 
"it's 100$canadian each time you say fill it up Joe"









when i translate it in us gallon and us dollar it gives $2.66us/ gallon.









have a nice day


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

it's 15$ to fill my motorcycle! But it can not tow my outback. not even my hitch.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I think as soon was around $3 a gallon for midgrade I would look to limit our long camping trip drives. I heard on the radio this morning that a few analysts are predicting jumps if 25Â¢ in the very near term. Mid-grade in Castle Rock, CO is running in the low $1.90's right now.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What in the world is ANWAR????????? Or did I miss something?









Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Anwar is the Alaskan area with a lot of oil that is "off limits" from drilling or exploration. It will take years to see any oil from it, but if we'd started years ago we could have had the oil by now and lessen our dependence on others. Its not a complete solution, but one way to help out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, Y. I learn something every day from Outbackers!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't really see any of the gas prices listed as having an effect on our camping habits. The vast majority of our trips are under 300 miles, and in the whole scheme of things, even at $3.50/Gal, the cost of fuel is not a huge impact.









Now, on everyday driving, that's a different story!







If it gets that high (and I believe it will - well before the end of '06), I think it will be time to start buying stock in Honda, Toyota and anyone else producing hybrid or other alternate fuel vehicles.









I'll still keep the Titan for towing... It will just sit most of the time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm with you doug. Use the Titan for towing and start biking around town.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know I'll be driving my 1988 Convertible LeBaron a bit more too, better around town car and with Diesel where its at right now it saves a bit. Makes me think back when I was high school and had my scooter, only time I filled up was when I needed gas during the day, I usually swung by at night and emptied the hose out in my tank, about 4 hoses and I was good to go


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I remember hearing my Dad tell us boys back in the seventies, "If gas gets to be .50 cents per gallon, you're all walking!!"


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Regular - $2.05 today


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting gov't site with graphs of diesel prices. Compares different areas of the country against the average. CA traditionally has the highest prices. Lower Atlantic, mid west, and gulf states are lower than average. Rockies and west coast higher than average. The plot is for the last 3 years.

http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/wohdp/di...p#graph_buttons


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ah, I don't mean to complain, Has anyone noticed the price of gas north of the border. I filled the burb at $0.82 per liter. It took just over $90 it fill









When I was in Spain last spring gas was $1.50 euro per liter - Now that hurt to fill. Luckly I only rented an econo box.







- Mind you I could only get the car to 70MPH downhill with a good tail wind









Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We only take one major trip a year (so far) and it usually falls around Memorial Day weekend, when gas prices are at the highest. Here in the Houston area, the average right now is about $1.75. In Phoenix last May, it was $2.19. We still spent less on gas on our two week trek than we had thought - about $600. Having our own luxury hotel suite on wheels that has no pet restrictions was worth every penny!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I paid 263.9 today for diesel in Nyack NY









I only bought a few gallons, so I could get back to NJ and fill it with 203.9 diesel


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Just filled the truck up last night, 34 gallons @ $2.38 per gallon







Fortunately I do not drive the truck that much, mainly for towing the 5'er. I drive a passat TDI daily for work, much better mpg's, about 48 on average









David


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you remember the TV commercial back in the seventies of the little boy that said, "If people don't start conserving now, there may be no gas when I grow up." ?

Scared me to death. Thanks a lot Mr. Nixon for scaring the crap out of me. Gas was .75 when I started driving, but my grandparents owned a Bell station when I was a pup and I recall a gas war where they got below .20.

I'm with you. ANWAR! And deep drill the Oklahoma pools! I heard just today possibly billions of barrells right below me.

Where'd I put those mineral rights?

$1.89 Regular No-Lead here. Diesel is $2.03


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't forget folks, the taxes that our national and state governments pile on the fuels that power our vehicles. I know here in the Constitution State, the governer, god bless her, has just proposed a 6% increase in the fuel taxes over the next 3 years. That could account for some of the price differences.

Tim


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Yikes!








What a horrible thread.... why don't you start a thread like "rubbing salt into a cut" or "getting tobasco in your eye". I don't want to hear about gas prices... especially the high ones you are quoting! (hands over my ears)









So far, here in the midwest I guess we've been lucky. I don't think I've paid over $2.00 for gas yet. It has climbed up that high a few times but I was able to drive on fumes until it fell back down. The tank I'm on right now was $1.71.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Missouricamper,
I travel a lot to St. Louis from Seattle and prices for fuel are always less there. The midwest seems to be that way - do you folks have lighter taxes on fuel?

BBB


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't forget folks, the taxes that our national and state governments pile on the fuels that power our vehicles. I know here in the Constitution State, the governer, god bless her, has just proposed a 6% increase in the fuel taxes over the next 3 years. That could account for some of the price differences.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]26444[/snapback]​


Hope she is going to use that 6% to fix rt95 !!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, those of us who live farther north were hoping she might put some of it into the I-84 corridor. It seems I-95 gets the bulk of funding on a regular basis.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

OK, the area where 84 and 91 come together could stand some serious improvements


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I voted none
There are two campgrounds within 20 miles from home.
So time away with family(Priceless).
And work is only 2 miles up the street from home.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Unleaded hit $2.09 here today. Bummer.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I find in my area the biggest gas price complainers are the folk that buy $4 a gallon bottled water.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Yesterday as I went to work I paid $2.03 as I came home at 1am the price was $2.09 today at 2.30pm it was $2.14 thats $.11 in 24 hours. We where going to the Grand Canyon this spring but now at the rate it's going up I won't be able to go the 5500 miles like last year. I am already looking at places closer to home.







Ken


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I shouldn't post this but the gas in Delaware is just hitting about $1.87...sorry guys

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HI
$1.89 in RI maybe its time to feed the Avalanche before it goes up here. The 8.1 loves gas but I only fill it once a month so who cares.

John


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

$2.20 here in Reno for 87 octane.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

$1.86 - $1.89 for unleaded here in Abilene. Just south a few miles (100) I paid $1.69 just a couple weeks ago.

Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Our prices go up/down here, 1.85 last Wednesday then at noon Thursday everyone goes to 2.09. Now a week later and its 1.99 - 2.09.

Here is a website to monitor gas prices. Maybe we can all plan trips to cheap gas areas?

http://gaspricewatch.com/usgas_index.asp


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

GPW is a great site. I've used it for several years now. Please remember though that it works because of spotters. Please post gas prices on there for everyone.

We're all in this together.


----------

